
Any sci-fi about the future of work? - sam_lowry_
&quot;The Profession&quot; by Isaac Asimov is one of a few. Some works of Lukyanenko such as Genome. Anything else?
======
enkiv2
Daemon is arguably sci-fi about the future of work. (I haven't read the sequel
yet, but from what I hear, it fits better into that category.)

Charlie Stross's Halting State & Rule 34 could be slotted into that category
as well, although they can be slotted into a lot of categories: Halting State
is very much about the interaction between augmented reality, trends police
groupware & management policies, the gig economy as it applies to telepresence
& taxi services, & the emergence of a deep state in the west; meanwhile, Rule
34 interlaces the history of anti-spam movements with AI, sexual politics, and
biohacking movements.

------
jacalata
"Manna",
[http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm](http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm)

